# Do you remember your wedding text?



## JOwen (Jun 10, 2009)

Do you remember your wedding text? If so, what was it.


----------



## FenderPriest (Jun 10, 2009)

Romans 8:18-39 (with an introductory note on the passage from a Reformed perspective, just to bother the Arminians in the audience with the pure truth of the text -j/k, sorta).


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 10, 2009)

Matthew 25:1-13, the Parable of the Ten Virgins.


----------



## Sven (Jun 10, 2009)

Eph. 5


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jun 10, 2009)

1Cor.9:5


----------



## Theognome (Jun 10, 2009)

I was to overwhelmed with being in the presence of the most beautiful woman ever created by God to recall. I bet she remembers, though.

Theognome


----------



## VictorBravo (Jun 10, 2009)

"By the authority vested in me by RCW 26.04.050, I declare you husband and wife."

My wife and I were hard-core secular objectivists when we got married by a Superior Court Commissioner. 

Praise God for his transforming work upon us.


----------



## christiana (Jun 10, 2009)

Too long ago to remember the singular text used. However all those beautiful ones mentioned above were and are still engraved on my heart and shall always remain, though he has gone!


----------



## Reformed Rush (Jun 10, 2009)

JOwen said:


> Do you remember your wedding text? If so, what was it.



Our wedding was so long ago (50+ years), that I have trouble remembering a lot about it.

We were not regenerated in Christ at the time, so I do not remember any of the service, other than we were married in a Baptist Church, and the Pastor did read from the bible . . . of which not a word meant anything to either of us.

However, I find it providential we were married in the sanctity of a visible church, even though the import of it was lost on us at the time. It is some comfort to us, now.

(Now, as Christians, we wonder why the Pastor would marry two unbelievers, without any attempt to counsel. . . oh well, that is in God's hands to judge.)

God, in His grace, saved both of us almost simultaneously, about 14 years later. Praise His name! 

Ronda


----------



## Archlute (Jun 10, 2009)

1 Cor. 13


----------



## Berean (Jun 10, 2009)

Archlute said:


> 1 Cor. 13



 Performed in a UMC by my late brother-in-law who was a UMC minister.


----------



## KMK (Jun 10, 2009)

It has been 15 years... There was something about the ring... Honestly, my bride was so beautiful that I really wasn't aware of anything else. I know every husband will say that, but come over to my house some time and I will show you pictures. Then you will know what I mean.


----------



## Oecolampadius (Jun 10, 2009)

Ephesians 5 for me is the paramount text when it comes to marriage which is why I will always remember that as our wedding text.


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 10, 2009)

Genesis 2 and it was awful.

We were married by a serial adulterer, liberal intellectual who couldn't believe my parents were still married because he couldn't stand my mother. So we got some stupid homily using a bunch of Hebrew to "prove" that Eve was equal to Adam.

I don't remember much of the ceremony, but during the homily I remember thinking, "This makes no sense at all."


----------



## KMK (Jun 10, 2009)

Carolyn said:


> Genesis 2 and it was awful.
> 
> We were married by a serial adulterer, liberal intellectual who couldn't believe my parents were still married because he couldn't stand my mother. So we got some stupid homily using a bunch of Hebrew to "prove" that Eve was equal to Adam.



Let me guess. It was a female minister in the UMC?


----------



## Knoxienne (Jun 10, 2009)

The two texts were Ecclesiastes - two are better than one... 

and I am the vine ye are the branches.


----------



## Theognome (Jun 10, 2009)

Knoxienne said:


> The two texts were Ecclesiastes - two are better than one...
> 
> and I am the vine ye are the branches.



I toldja she'd know.

Theognome


----------



## Knoxienne (Jun 10, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Knoxienne said:
> 
> 
> > The two texts were Ecclesiastes - two are better than one...
> ...



It's my job to know.


----------



## Oecolampadius (Jun 10, 2009)

Knoxienne said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > Knoxienne said:
> ...



Oh how sweet!


----------



## Sven (Jun 10, 2009)

I knew my text because we watch our wedding video on our anniversary.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jun 10, 2009)

One sister had Jer.33:10-11


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 10, 2009)

KMK said:


> Carolyn said:
> 
> 
> > Genesis 2 and it was awful.
> ...



Close! PCUSA aging Lothario. He was "counseling" the women.


----------



## Whitefield (Jun 10, 2009)

I only remember the part that got me into "trouble" 37 years ago ..... "I do."


----------



## Theognome (Jun 10, 2009)

Whitefield said:


> I only remember the part that got me into "trouble" 37 years ago ..... "I do."



I remember that part to- it got me into the greatest earthly blessing the Lord has given me.

Theognome


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 10, 2009)

Back that long ago, there were a lot fewer passages since much of the NT had not been written yet.

However, Dr. Robert H. Gundry did his homily on Eph 5. He shared the service with our very liberal Andover Newton graduate pastor.


----------

